# Backtrack 4 R2 VMWARE Workstion ioctl(SIOCSIFFLAGS) failed: Unknown error 132



## mycitylive (11. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe einer unter euch ist hier der mir weiter helfen kann

bekomme immer wieder unter Backtrack 



> root@bt:~# airodump-ng mon0
> ioctl(SIOCSIFFLAGS) failed: Unknown error 132



Es handelt sich um denn treiber rtl8187
habe ich schon probiert das hier



> rmmod rtl8187
> rfkill block all
> rfkill unblock all
> modprobe rtl8187
> ...



leider ohne erfolg 
Bedanke mich schon mal in vorraus für jede Hilfe


----------

